# Specialized Crankset - Shimano 9000 Issues



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

One of the bikes I've become quite interested in is the Roubaix SL4 Pro (2013), in part due to it's configuration with Smimano 9000, but it comes with the Specialized crankset. Anyone here have experiences with this combination, and if so, could you offer some pro's and con's of this setup as compared to just getting an SL4 frame and doing a build with a complete 9000 group, including Shimano crank, if possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Should work- If it does not, upgrade to some Praxis rings and call it good.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stick with the Spesh crank. The Roubaix Pro is BB30 and of course DA cranks are designed for english threaded BB. That said, there are many ways to adapt DA cranks to Spesh BB30 successfully. If you receive a full DA9000...btw DA9000 is said to be outstanding and addresses many of the issues with DA7900...if you want you could install the redesigned DA9000 crank and then ebay the Spesh crank...or work a deal for trade in with your Spesh crank. Thing about cranks is...get the right size rings and the right crank arm length for your power and riding conditions.
Have fun...the Roubaix SL4 Pro to me is one of the best bikes in the world.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Thank you both for the feedback! I think Specialized has a winner with the Roubaix line, and this might just be the one for me. I don't have any seat time on the PRO as the LBS hasn't received one yet, but this could be the one. I'm very loyal to my LBS (they've been great), but inventory of new models is low at this point, and I'd like to see/ride one before making the purchase. I've always been interested in the Roubaix, and I've heard great things about Shimano 9000. I have Ultegra on my current bike, and it has been great. I actually like the look of the Spesh crank, other than the logos, better than the look of the 9000 crank, but have always liked the idea of a complete groupset as well. Overall, this fits the bill, although I'd prefer it also to have 9000 versus Ultegra brakes (just my OCD), but I could change that over time if I ever really felt the need.

Thanks again!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I have this config on my SL4 with 7900. 

I fully understand the DA cranks 7900 or 9000 are truly the Gold Standard, but the S-Works Spesh cranks are great. Nice and stiff and absolutely no complaints on shift performance with the rings they come with.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

...qft:



rkfast said:


> i have this config on my sl4 with 7900.
> 
> I fully understand the da cranks 7900 or 9000 are truly the gold standard, but the s-works spesh cranks are great. Nice and stiff and absolutely no complaints on shift performance with the rings they come with.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning
I've had NO Problems with the Specialized cranks on my 2010 & 2011 S-WORKS.
You need to use Shimano cables and housings, helps the shifting.
Good Luck withte build.


----------

